# Possible to split optical out?



## wwfmike (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm using a splitter for my HD video signal and I was wondering if there was a way to split the optical audio from my 622.

I've tried using the cheap splitters from amazon with no luck, I'm guessing the signal isn't strong enough. Any ideas?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Not sure what you've tried, but I've use this in another application with success:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=104&cp_id=10423&cs_id=1042301&p_id=966&seq=1&format=2


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

I am using a 6 -1 optical selector from Radio Shak for DVD, XBOX, sat receiver, DtvPal.


----------



## wwfmike (Jul 17, 2006)

BattleZone said:


> Not sure what you've tried, but I've use this in another application with success:


I've tried a similar item with no success. What setup are you using? Length of cords, etc.

Thanks


----------



## Fluthy (Feb 9, 2008)

I use an optical switch and it works great to change between devices. The splitter does not work for me since the DirecTV boxes are always sending out a optical signal...not sure if Dish's are the same. The link below is the device I have.

http://www.amazon.com/SW200-Composi...4?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1281270753&sr=8-4


----------

